# Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich



## Hyla (21. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

im September 2011 habe ich auf unserem Grundstück einen kleinen Teich angelegt.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon zwei mal einen Teich auf den Grundstück meiner Eltern angelegt.
Dies ist der erste Teich der auf die Folie noch ein Schutzschild aus Mörtel nach der Anleitung von Naturagart bekommen hat.
Der Grund hierfür ist neben der Optik und dem Folienschutz die Rutschsicherheit der besonders der Kinder wegen für mich wichtig ist.
Der Teich ist auch bewusst mit sehr flachen Steigungen und einer Wassertiefe von nur 70 cm angelegt worden.
Er soll sich als Naturteich mit Pflanzen und vielleicht einwanderten Amphibien entwickeln.

Ein dauerhafter Fischbesatz ist nicht vorgesehen.

Wobei ich aber gerne mal im Sommerhalbjahr eine wenig experimentiere.
Die Erfahrung mit den Teichen bei meinen Eltern hat gezeigt, dass z.B. Guppys sich im Sommer im Teich hervorragend halten lassen.
Mein neuer Teich ist so ausgerichtet, dass er im Frühjahr vollsonnig liegt, im Hochsommer aber die pralle Mittagssonne von einem Baum abgehalten wird.
Bereits  Mitte April habe ich Temperaturen  von um die 20 C messen können.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich ca. 30 ungefähr zwei Wochen alte Guppys aus einem nicht ganz reinen „Endler“ – Stamm eingesetzt.
Sie haben sich hervorragend entwickelt und bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt einige hundert Nachkommen gezeugt die zum Teil auch bereits halbwüchsig sind.


Ich bin positiv von der bisherigen biologischen Stabilität des Teichen überrascht.
Das Wasser war bis Ende Juni kristall klar. Danach gab es eine leichte Trübung durch einsetzende Algenblüte, die sich aber schnell wieder zurück gebildet hat.
Auch die Entwicklung von Fadenalgen hält sich sehr in Grenzen.

MfG

Hyla


----------



## meinereiner (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo Hyla,

dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.
Er fügt sich wunderbar in den Garten ein. Alles in allem eine gelungene Komposition.
Nicht zu überladen, einfach, einfach elegant .

Deine Guppys werden aber den Winter draußen nicht überleben.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wann sich die ersten der Tierschutzfraktion melden .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Hyla (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo Robert,
um den Tierschutz muss sich keiner ernstlich sorgen machen.
Je nach Witterung werden die Guppys ca. Mitte September abgefangen und 
 in beheizte Aquarien umgesetzt.
Auch das abfangen geht bei Guppys relativ gut.
Sie sind zwar bedeutend lebhafter als Tiere aus der reiner Aquarienhaltung, aber dennoch recht einfach zu erwischen.
Da sie recht Oberflächen orientiert sind  und der Teich, wie du schon schreibst, nicht zu unübersichtlich ist, lassen sie sich mit einer kleinen __ Senke und einem Kescher gut fangen.

Ich werde sie bestimmt nicht erfrieren lassen.


MfG

Hyla


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

 da brauchst du aber ein GROSSES Aquarium für alle


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hi Hyla,
:Willkommen2

den Teich hast du toll angelegt, viel Spass mit der Oase.

Das mit den Guppies ist schon etwas problematisch. Die sollten normalerweise bei Temperaturen über 20° gehalten werden. Hol sie also recht früh raus.
Etwas besser für die Außenhälterung sind viele Platys geeignet, die vertragen auch schon mal gut etwas tiefere Temperaturen.

Die Farbe der Fische ist deutlich intensiver wegen dem Sonnenlicht und dem Lebendfutter.


----------



## Hyla (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo,

letzte Woche habe ich meinen Teich leer gefischt 

MfG

Hyla


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo,
was machst du denn mit so vielen Fischis? Hast du mehrere Aquarien wo du sie halten kannst über den Winter?
Gruß Sandra


----------



## neuemmendorfer (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Es ist zwar alles andere als fischgerecht, aber in Leipzig vorm Völkerschlachtdenkmal lebt seit gut 20 Jahren eine Guppy-Population, auch im Winter.


----------



## Hyla (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo,

die Fische kommen wieder in Aquarien.
Eine Teil bekommt ein befreundet Zierfischhändler zum Weiterverkauf.

Den Guppys bekommt der Sommer im Teich sehr gut.
Sie sind alle sehr vital.
Das Abfischen ging recht einfach. Ich denke ich habe auch wirklich alle bekommen.
Ein paar Tage nach dem Einfangen habe ich zwar noch einige "Neugeborene" gesehen, aber selbst die sind jetzt im warmen.


@ neuemmendorfer
Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen mit der "nicht fischgerechten" Guppy-Population vorm Völkerschlatdenkmal ?


MfG

Hyla


----------



## Klausile (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo Hyla,

das du die Guppys einfach abfischen konntest kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Wenn ich mein AQ pflege (540L) muss ich beim Pflanzenernten sogar aufpassen das ich nicht aus verehen einen Guppy mit raushole. Die hab ich ständig zwischen den Fingern. Nix mit Scheu.
Ein bischen Futter und ne __ Senke.
Tolle Idee, bei mir leider nicht umsetzbar, da die Koi die kleinen Wohl "aus versehen" verschlucken würden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

bei Köln ( glaub ich) gibts in nem Bach ne wildlebende Guppykolonie, dort fliesst Warmwasser aus einer Kühlanlage einer Fabrik in den BAch und hält das Wasser im Winter bei über 20 Grad


----------



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Sehr schöne Anlage.
Wie hält der Mörtel auf der Folie? Wird das richtig fest?
Ich habe EPDM in meinem Teich, die Uferzone wollte ich etwas rutschfester gestalten, würde das auch halten?
Grüsse


----------



## Hyla (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau / Guppy - Haltung im Teich*

Hallo Andi76,

der Mörtel hält bisher sehr gut.
Er wurde nicht direkt auf die Folie aufgebraucht, sondern auf eine Verbundmatte.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Auch die Eisbildung im letzten Winter (über 30 cm) hat keinen Schaden angerichtet.
Der Teich geht jetzt in den zweiten Winter. 

Langzeiterfahrungen mit diesem System fehlen mir persönlich noch, aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Folienschutz, gute Optik, und gut, sprich rutschfest begehbar.

Selbst Wasserpflanzen wie Laichkräuter schaffen es sich auf der rauen Oberfläche an zu siedeln.

MfG

Hyla


----------

